# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Novo projecto sump 3,30

## Paulo Bravo

Aqui estao umas fotos actualizadas...gostava de opinoes boas e más...
 

 

 

as outras nao sairam bem  :Admirado:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Olá Paulo,

Antes de mais parabéns pelo teu aquário! Lembro-me de seguir a sua montagem e de achar que teria um grande futuro.

...agora a parte mais chata... as críticas! E quem as pede .. sujeita-se!!!

Acho que um aquário desses tem potencial para muito melhor...
...primeiro falta-lhe profundidade. Talvez pela falta de fundo escuro ou pela disposição das rochas... nem sei bem...

...segundo parece-me faltar-lhe "relevo" .. ou seja altos e baixos ..praias e cavernas... está tudo meio "monótono"...
..falta-lhe dinâmica!

Desculpa mas é a minha opinião.

Quanto aos pontos positivos (para mim)... parece-me correcta a opção por aquário de "moles" .. num aquário desse tamanho e depois de tudo mais crescidinho e com um pouco mais de côr ... a vista vai ser maravilhosa.
Além de que a noção de "acróporas é que é bom" a mim parece-me ultrapassada!

Acho que com um toque nesse layout podemos caminhar a passos largos para um excelente aquário...

Abraços!

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Obrigado Ricardo
Eu gostei da tua opniao pois e de criticas que nasçem construçoes,e eu aprendo com isso pois nao sou nenhum expert,eu ainda nao mudei nada pois estou a construir um outro aquario ......alem de tambem estar a curar 120 kilos de rocha viva que comprei,pois estava em falta,e de eu preçisar para o outro novo aquario,por isso tenho um pouco evitado mexer neste .
Quanto aos corais os moles estao em vantagem mas tenho muito corais duros,tubiporas,acroporas(5)xl,etc...pode é para nao dar para ver bem mas eu vou tentar por mais umas fotos,agradeço realmente a tua opniao.
muito obrigado

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá.

Bom, penso que o Ricardo disse tudo.

Apenas quero acrescentar que reparei que tinhas 2 termos, pela logica não deves ter sump, (se tens peço desculpa) isto porque reparei nas algas que tens no areão, e este deveria ser uns quantos Cm mais alto para que se dê a desnitrificação, pelo que deves ter alguns nitratos e materia organica na agua, o que faz com que as algas cresçam.

Talvez seja fraca circulação na zona onde tens as algas, visto que em outras zonas as algas não apareçem.

Aspira essa zona e tenta provocar alguma corrente na mesma.

Forte Abraço

----------


## João Magano

> ...não deves ter sump ...


Tem sim, maior que muitos aquarios   :SbSourire:  http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=243

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Ok, para quem conheçe tudo bem, mas os termo, no aquario principal é um pouco estranho não achas?!

----------


## João Magano

Sim Vitor, concordo, até pode ser que de momento esteja desligada. Mas aproveitei a tua questão para mostrar uma instalação imponente.

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Obrigado ,mais uma vez pelas criticas,realmente de momento a sump esta desligada,nao estando nada a funcionar alem das cabeças motorizadas,pois esta em construçao um novo aquario,quanto as algas realmente eu tive ha uns tempos  ,foi de uma mudança de agua do mar que correu mal e da equipa de limpeza estar a ser insuficiente,depois de um conselho do Julio Macieira la veio mais umas dezenas de limpadores ,e o problema resolveu-se,agora como nada esta a trabalhar a duas semanas (escumador,etc) as coisas nao sao faceis mesmo para as mudanças de agua...
Quanto a areia ela tem 8 cm de altura e sao 11 sacos de cariben sea sugar size...pode nao ser o bastante mas eu acho que chega pois a sump tem um,aquario de 80cm com 20-22 cm de aragonite para completar.

Vitor Pestana--Apenas quero acrescentar que reparei que tinhas 2 termos,
????? nao entendi vitor?

Quanto a circulaçao neste momento tem 29000 litros mas com sump tem 42000.
Obrigado mais uma vez pelas criticas boas e más,mas como eu disse a gente esta sempre a aprender e enquanto for assim e muito bom,o pior e quando a gente pensa que ja sabe tudo ai vem a desgraça.  :SbRequin2:   :SbRequin2:  
Abraços a todos

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Paulo.

Não são 2 resitencias para aquecer a agua (Termo....) que tens no canto esquerdo do aquario?

Se não é, pareçe.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> foi de uma mudança de agua do mar que correu mal


Pois é Paulo, por vezes e acredito que excepcionalmente, mas acontece. É esse o risco que nós aquaristas devemos de ter em conta.

Acredito firmemente terees condições unicas entre todos os qauaristas que conheço, para ter um aquario bem sucedido. Há que ter paciência e sorte na colecta dessa agua.

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Pois é Julio,a recolha de agua por vezes faz dessas coisas ,mas continou a preferi-la,nao pelo dinheiro que se poupa em algumas coisas como alguns aditivos  mas pelo simples facto que os resultados sao excelentes,pois eu quando preparava agua de osmose em casa com sal nao tinha tao bons resultados,apesar de eu nao ser contra a usar agua preparada  so que acho que nao tem tudo o que a natural tem.......
Julio nao percebi bem   :Admirado:   explica lá melhor  :SbSourire:  ---Acredito firmemente terees condições unicas entre todos os qauaristas que conheço.
Vitor e verdade sao duas resistencias que eu pús quando desliguei a sump,mas que ja foram retiradas pois o ar condicionado esta a dar resultado
realmente nao ficavam la  nada bem  :SbSourire:  
obrigado novamente

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Paulo

Acho que o Teu aquário tem grande Margem De progressão e tens todas as condições (equipamento, espaço fisico etc)  para a médio / Longo Prazo teres ai um aquário de topo  :Smile: 
Agora é uma questão de gerires os teus conhecimentos e as sugestoes Feitas aqui no Forum.

Na minha Opinião 8 cm de areia no aquario chegam perfeitamente para desnitrificar (apartir dos 7 cm de altura já há desnitrificaçao), O Layout está mto bom e tens um escumador excelente.Agora é uma questao de o equilibrares completamente e ires colocando ai uns corais engraçados  :Smile: 

Que aquario vais montar alem desse ?

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

muito bonito , nao terás pouca rocha viva   :Admirado:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

> muito bonito , nao terás pouca rocha viva


Tens razao Rogerio é pouca rocha mas como disse atraz tenho 120 kilos de rocha a curar,está quase  :SbSourire:  


Pois é Gil essa do novo aquario ...vais ter que esperar para ver pois eu so se tudo correr bem é que posso falar deste progecto...vamos esperar para ver...  :Vitoria:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Pois é Paulo

Não conheço ninguem com sumps de 2Mt de comprimento, nem com as tuas condições (sump na garagem e aquario no andar de cima na sala) :Palmas:  Nem na sump de apoio á sump de 1.60 (se não me falha a memoria)

Isto para já não falar nos equipamentos, mas não te posso gabar muito senão posso estragar o aquario  LOL

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Como a minha sump era pequena demais eu resolvi fazer uma nova um pouco maior pois o viçio a isto faz...parti tudo   :SbSourire2:  e resolvi começar a fazer a nova,sei que vai dar trabalho mas o que é a vida sem trabalho,e isto é mais um desafio para mim...vamos ver como corre...

 

 

 

foi feita uma placa em betao...ficou em secagem 30 dias  :SbEndormi2:   :SbEndormi2:  
Depois dei-lhe um tratamento com um infiltrante de betao que vai selar todos os poros do betao.
agora vamos esperar a secagem para passar a outra etapa...vamos ver  :Admirado:

----------


## João Magano

Paulo,

e essa nova "sumpezita" vai ter que tamanho   :SbQuestion2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## LUSOREEF

Boas,

Que bomba vais usar para mandar a água para o aquário? A quantos metros é que a bomba vai estar da saída de agua do aquário?

É importante pensar nisto quando se muda a sump de sítio dessa forma, senão podemos ter a desagradável surpresa de descobrir que a água que chega lá acima não é suficiente.


Um abraço,

Brian

----------


## Paulo Bravo

> Paulo,
> 
> e essa nova "sumpezita" vai ter que tamanho


Ola Joao,a sump vai ter 330-100-80  :SbRequin2:   :SbRequin2:  espero que seja o suficiente...
Para responder ao Brian a bomba que puxa agua para cima esta apenas a 250cm do  aquario é uma deltec com controlador de velocidade é mais que suficiente pois e ela que tem feito sempre este trabalho.
cumps

----------


## João M Monteiro

mini-sump, portanto

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Boas

330x100x80   :JmdEffraye:  Sump!!!   :JmdEffraye:  não será aquário?  :KnSmileyVertSourire:  
Já agora é em vidro?
Se for em vidro teve que ser pedido por encomenda... as chapas normais não tem mais que 321x200/225/240/252 
Qual a espessura?
Obrigado

----------


## Paulo Bravo

> Boas
> 
> 330x100x80   Sump!!!   não será aquário?  
> Já agora é em vidro?
> Se for em vidro teve que ser pedido por encomenda... as chapas normais não tem mais que 321x200/225/240/252 
> Qual a espessura?
> Obrigado


 BoAS Pedro...
só a frente será em vidro o resto é tudo em betao revestido com resina epoxi propria para tanques de peixes,o vidro tera a espessura de 10+10 ou 12+12 ainda nao sei ....vamos ver

----------


## Gil Miguel

boas Paulo

A ideia do projecto é interessante, mas neste caso especifico nao compreendo uma coisa...para que uma sump tão grande, com um volume superior ao do aquario ?

Eu pessoalmente ia preferir aumentar o aquario em vez da sump. A Sump tem objectivos mais ou menos defenidos como colocar equipamento.. Pq nao aumentas o aquario?

----------


## Paulo Bravo

OlA Gil...
Na verdade a chamada sump será o meu futuro aquario e a verdadeira sump será debaixo deste mas com alguns sabiam que eu tinha uma sump de 200m eu decidi dar este nome ,e para partilhar e receber opnioes com vc´s de  um projecto que eu ainda nao vi por aquiespero que corra bem.
O aquario nao dava para aumentar   :Whistle:  alem dele ja ter 2,50 nao o posso cortar  :Coradoeolhos:  ,podia era fazer um novo  :SbSourire2:  .

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Mais uma foto do revestimento--

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Mais uma fotozinha.....

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Tenho pena de nao ter reçebido quaisquer comentarios bons ou maus sobre este projecto  :Admirado:  ,mas vou continuando a por as fotos que se vai tirando pode ser que um dia seja util para alguem.
O vidro tem a espessura de 12+12  :EEK!:  ,tem uma armaçao em aço com metalizaçao de grau 3 alem do tratamento com resina epoxi,mas alem disto tambem nao esta em contacto com a agua pois o vidro impede o seu contacto,as paredes levaram a aplicaçao de 3 demaos e secagem de mais 14 dias   :SbEndormi2:  da resina epoxi derivado a sua cura,por isso leva tanto tempo nao devido a secagem mas devido ao proçesso de cura para que seja completamente inofensivo para os seres vivos  :SbOk:  ,foi cheio para ver se tudo estava em condiçoes,com mais ou menos 2680 litrs de agua,ate ao momento nao houve problemas  :SbSourire2:  ,ainda esta tudo um pouco cru ...mas o tempo tambem nao é muito por isso vai-se fazendo quando se pode
mais umas fotos espero que gostem,fiquem bem

----------


## Alberto Branco

Boas!
Isso é uma sump e pêras!  :JmdEffraye:  
Normalmente as sumps que vejo são mais pequenas que o aqua principal, salvo erro este é o 1º caso que vejo em que é precisamente o oposto.
Qual o motivo de fazer uma sump deste tamanho, apenas para aumentar a litragem do sistema, ou para além deste existem outros?

Abraço
Alberto

----------


## João Magano

> ... Na verdade a chamada sump será o meu futuro aquario e a verdadeira sump será debaixo deste mas com alguns sabiam que eu tinha uma sump de 200m eu decidi dar este nome ,e para partilhar e receber opnioes com vc´s de  um projecto que eu ainda nao vi por aquiespero que corra bem.



 :SbOk3:

----------


## Alberto Branco

Oops, é o que dá ler os posts na diagonal.   :SbLangue17:  
Obrigado João!!  :SbOk:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Paulo

Estou a seguir a tua montagem deveras interessado. Penso um dia fazer uma montagem nos moldes em que estás a instalar a tua. Mais tarde irei certamente precisar de saber as marcas dos produtos usados. Espero que tudo corra bem, pois isto de sermos os primeiros tem os seus riscos.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Alguem me pode explicar o que e betao ???
Eu ja viu fazerem aquario de madeira e usar resina epoxi mas desta maneira nunca vi. Tambem estou a seguir a montagem curiosamente  :Smile:

----------


## Alberto Branco

Olá!
Betão é uma mistura de cimento com brita (pedra miúda).

Abraço
Alberto

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Ahh obrigado Alberto !

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Aqui esta umas fotos de alguma rocha que ira para o aquario,sao 180 kilos de rocha ja maturada mais+ 140 kilos de rocha do meu antigo aquario que esta a ser desmontado -
 



Espero hoje a por toda já no aquario assim com 70 % de agua do antigo aquario pois ja esta mais estabilizada,a sump provisoria ja esta a trabalhar para me façilitar as coisas,assim como o escumador.

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Ola a todos,aqui fica mais uma foto da rocha que ja foi para o aquario,o resto sera posto neste fim de semana,tambem pos uns peixinhos só a experiençia mas esta tudo bem,



Falta ainda pendurar as calhas de hqi ,porque só ainda esta um progector a funcionar e 3 calhas de t8 de 6 lampadas de 40w como luz provisoria, ainda falta muito a fazer mas o tempo é muito pouco  :Icon Cry:  ,com calma se vai lá tambem nao se pode fazer tudo de uma vez....

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Paulo 
Parabens pelo projecto e ficam 3 questoes:
Aonde vais montar a sump, a verdadeira  :Smile:  ? qual vai ser o total de Litragem do bicho (aquario + sump) ?
Que iluminaçao vais utilizar?
que peixes colocaste para "experimentar" ?   :JmdEffraye:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Ola GIl a sump ficara por debaixo do aquario,ja lá esta uma provisoria,tera apenas duas calhas t8 com 4 lampadas 40w,os peixes foi 6 ocelaris e 4 anemonas mas esta tudo muito bem,a agua nao é totalmente nova,180 kilos de rocha ja tem 2 anos,fora a que falta juntar,penso que acelarei um pouco o processo,tenho deixado a estetica do aquario para o fim primeiro quero a funcionar como deve ser,depois logo faço a parte de embelezamento exterior,
o escumador esta a funcionar a filtragem tambem,penso que estou no bom caminho tenho feito tudo com muita calma,como disse o tempo nao é muito.

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Desculpa a litragem será em volta dos 2940 litros mais ou menos...

----------


## Julio Macieira

Paulo

Onde colocastes as caixas de overflow?
Foram feitas na estrutura em cimento?

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Ola Julio ...
Sim sao duas tubagens uma para escoar a agua para a sump,e outra pra passar fios eletricos (para algumas bombas ou outros aparelhos que estao no aquario)e outras coisas como a agua que vem da sump para cima,alem disso tem tipo uma coluna seca onde esta uma bomba exterior da deltec a  espalhar agua por detras da rocha viva ,ambas tem 10 cm de diametro.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Paulo

Essas descargas de agua encontram-se ambas do mesmo lado ?

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Julio , os dois tubos estao ambos mais ou menos no meio  do aquario e estao encostados a 10cm da parte trazeira,estas a pensar construir um  :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  ,ficas bem servido

----------


## Julio Macieira

A placa do meu apartamento não suportava uma coisa dessas....


só por isso

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Mais uma foto Já com algumas modificaçoes,em termos de iluminaçao,rocha(ainda falta uns kilinhos...) e peixes.

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Mesmo sem muitas opnioes ,eu cá vou pondo o meu trabalho ,totalmente feito por mim ,vai andando devagar isso é verdade mas isto é apenas a minha paixao e faço quando tenho tempo disponivel,mesmo assim tem andado bem,Já agora quero dar os parabens aos mebros deste forum que têm tido progectos brilhantes e com muita classe  :Coradoeolhos:  que se encontram no topico DIY os meus parabens,agora aqui fica mais uma fotozinha de algumas evoluçoes.....podem comentar mesmo que seja para criticar ....eu fico contente pois é com os erros que a gente aprende  :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Paulo

Está a ficar "valente" essa piscina.  :KnSourire28:  

Diz-me uma coisa. Que bombas de circulação estás a pensar introduzir no aquario?

Parecem-me demasiado fraquitas as bombas que estão nos topos do aquario e asim vais precisar de muitas bombas para a litragem desse aquario.

Não há hipoteses de passares pela parte de traz do aquario tubos, de modo a colocares 2 bombas "a sério" (talvez de piscina) para fazer a movimentação toda do aquario?

Parece-me que sem essa solução, ou pleo menos com umas turbelles, não vai ser fácil movimentar essa agua toda.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Paulo 

Acho que a luz deveria ser aumentada consideravelmente 
No minimo dos minimos 4 focos hqi de 250W ou 3 focos hqi 400W ( escolheria a 2º opção com balastros electronicos , juntamente com alguma iluminaçao t5 para complementar zonas menos iluminadas.

Quanto á circulação acho que poderias apostar numa Wavebox da Tunze e em 3 tunze stream 6200  com um multicontrolador.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> No minimo dos minimos 4 focos hqi de 250W ou 3 focos hqi 400W ( escolheria a 2º opção com balastros electronicos


Com as dimensoes do aqua 3 dificilmente darao so se usar um reflector especial como o LumenArc.

 

http://www.pacificgardensupply.com/p...?prod=L3&cat=2

http://www.pacificgardensupply.com/products.asp?cat=2

----------


## Julio Macieira

Lindos Lindos Lindos  :SbLangue23:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

> Olá Paulo
> 
> Está a ficar "valente" essa piscina.  
> 
> Diz-me uma coisa. Que bombas de circulação estás a pensar introduzir no aquario?
> 
> Parecem-me demasiado fraquitas as bombas que estão nos topos do aquario e asim vais precisar de muitas bombas para a litragem desse aquario.
> 
> Não há hipoteses de passares pela parte de traz do aquario tubos, de modo a colocares 2 bombas "a sério" (talvez de piscina) para fazer a movimentação toda do aquario?
> ...


Tens razão Júlio ,são muitas bombas pequenas para um aquário e claro muito longe do que se devia ter,mas se repararem atraz esta dois tubos GRANDITOS que estão ligados a uma Bomba IWAKI MD70RM,alem de ter também uma DELTEC exterior a trabalhar em conjunto
Estou a espera de duas tunze stream de 20000 l/h,mas já agora acham que seria melhor uma wave box com uma extensão?
No total tenho mais ou menos 42000 litros de circulação.
Quanto a iluminação para mim chega ,também para o que tenho.os corais estão muito próximos das hqi pois a rocha esta bastante alta e eu acho que chega mas era sempre bom ter umas de 400w mas a EDP depois agradecia-me muito e eu não quero.
Realmente esses progectores são lindos mas o preço também não deve ficar atraz
Muito obrigado pelos vossos comentário a sério.

----------


## João Vilela

Olá Paulo... 

Então como vai esse projecto?

Não tem havido mais evoluções?

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Só uma fotozinha dos meu novo rebanho.....

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

ola paulo
Ja agora quantos sao?na foto se ve 9 serao todos?
abraços

----------


## João Vilela

Tá aí um grupo muito giro.... deve ser muito interessante ve-los todos em cardume!  :JmdFou2:

----------


## Micael Alves

lindo!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

mais umas fotos,pena o vidro nao estar muito limpo....

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Esse cardume de Zebrassoma flavescens é espectacular, parabéns pelo sucesso que tens tido a manté-los!

Abraço.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Ora atão maneiras que isso está com óptimo aspecto.

REalmente estou com o Ricardo... Esse cardume é qualquer coisa de extraordinário... :Admirado:   :Palmas:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Obrigado a todos ,já que gostaram tanto eu tirei mais umas,estao mais ou menos...espero que gostem :SbSourire2:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Paulo, já chega de fotos de cardumes, OK!!?????!!!!!! Ainda por cima os bichos têm um ar super infeliz por estarem num aquário tão pequeno... Até um A. leucosternum tens nesse aquário... Felizmente a tua técnica fotográfica não se compara com a capacidade para manter essa bicharada saudável!!!

Instroduziste os Z. flavescens todos ao mesmo tempo??

Mais fotos são sempre bem vindas, gostava de ver como é que organizaste a tua sump!

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Paulo, já chega de fotos de cardumes, OK!!?????!!!!!! Ainda por cima os bichos têm um ar super infeliz por estarem num aquário tão pequeno... Até um A. leucosternum tens nesse aquário...


Concordo por inteiro! Para por favor... :Coradoeolhos:   :SbOk:  






> Instroduziste os Z. flavescens todos ao mesmo tempo??


Sim!  :SbLangue17:  

Ora tendo por base um preço de 40 por YT, que me parece um preço já bastante atractivo, estamso a falar de 360 só para o cardume. :EEK!:  

Yaiksssss!!! :JmdFou:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Excelente Paulo ! O aqua esta espectacular  :Palmas:

----------


## Ingo Barao

alugas equipamento de mergulho???
da para mergulhar na sala e sair no andar de baixo??

bem nunca vi nada assim
sim Sr.  :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :yb663:   :yb663:   :yb663:   :yb663:  


ja que tens tantos Watts em utilizacao porque nao arranjas um painel de energia solar??, descontas nos impostos e diminuis a conta da luz :SbRiche:   :SbRiche:   :SbRiche:  

abraco e parabens
parabens mesmo :SbBravo:

----------


## Pedro S. M.

Parabéns pelo Aqua!

Os yellow tangs estão sem dúvida bem melhor do que só fosse um sozinho noum aquario! Melhor que isto só no oceano!

Vejo que tens peixes-palhaço? Quantos são? Já cresceram muito? Sempre conseguem chegar a 15 cm de comprimento? Se podesses meter uma foto seria  espectacular.

Grande abraço
Ps:Não sei se é possível, mas já tentas-te fazer criação de yellow tangs?

Pedro S. M.

----------


## LUSOREEF

Boas,

Tenho uma duvida no sistema relativamente ao revestimento do betão. 

Não tens nenhum problema de passagem de ferro/ferrugem do ferro do betão para o aquário?

Pergunto isto porque numa situação semelhante aqui na lusoreef, uma das nossas sumps do sistema de filtração central de 40 m3 era feita em betão e fomos obrigados logo de início a revesti-la com fibra de vidro, uma vez que não encontrámos nenhum revestimento que isola-se o betão completamente. A água não passa mas a ferrugem com o tempo em alguns pontos passa. Notámos esta falha dos revestimentos na segunda semana de teste das sumps com água doce.

Um abraço,

Brian

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Olá Brian
Eu já é o segundo tanque que faço em minha casa,ja fiz varios mas meus sao dois,e nunca tive problemas,talvez seja de eu ser muito cuidadoso no enchimento  assim como no tratamento e revestimento do betao,pois este leva um tratamento depois de seco e só depois é revestido a epoxi,tenho neste momento a funçionar um grande como podes ver num outro topico e nunca me apareçeu qualquer vestigio de ferrugem.
Se quizeres e preçisares eu faço-te o tratamento e o revestimento  e a (construçao) a preço de "amigo" e ficas com certeza satisfeito
e sai mais em conta que outra coisa.

Este é o outro e mais reçente---
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=2735

----------

